
A Famous Argument Against Free Will Has Been Debunked - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/09/free-will-bereitschaftspotential/597736/
======
sharkmerry
I am at a loss here. I will admit I never read into Libet and his studies but
how did no one notice the lack of control?

"In a new study under review for publication in the Proceedings of the
National Academy of Sciences, Schurger and two Princeton researchers repeated
a version of Libet’s experiment. To avoid unintentionally cherry-picking brain
noise, they included a control condition in which people didn’t move at all"

~~~
i_can_c_sharp
I am at loss how is this connected to free will at all. I always though of it
this way: If I was born with the exact same DNA and if I had the exact same
experience as another person, given the exact same options, would I always
make the same choice. If yes, then there is no free will. But it seems
impossible to reproduce the exact same situation.

------
i_can_c_sharp
Could someone explain in layman’s terms what does the ability to detect brain
signals before action has to do with free will?

~~~
dogsrgreat
The idea is that the signals in the brain before the tapping of the finger
were like a preparatory moment before the action so something ongoing in the
brain prior to the decision to act hence there being the ability to determine
action and thus free will.

